# Apogee Quartet vs Apogee Quartet Protools



## reset85 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey everyone,

I'm looking for a new audio interface. Can anyone explain to me the difference between Apogee Quartet and Apogee Quartet by AVID?
I'm thinking of upgrading Protools also, moving from my old version 8 to 12.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## mc_deli (Jul 28, 2016)

AVoID


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Jul 28, 2016)

Can I ask, do you need 4 inputs?
I ended up with an Audient ID22 which has 2 inputs but has ADAT should you wish to expand later on.


----------



## reset85 (Aug 1, 2016)

Actually, I don't need 4 inputs. I hardly ever record live instruments.

Why AVoID?  My aim is to get an Apogee or Apollo interface...since I'm a Protools guy and I saw that Avid now has a partnership with Apogee, I thought that Apogee's Quartet was the best solution (as far as workflow fluency is concerned).

What do you think?


----------



## reset85 (Aug 2, 2016)

Ok, after searching here and there on the web I think I will move to this:

- Apollo Twin Duo (thunderbolt)

Since I'll hardly ever need more than 2 inputs at the time for recording. Plus: this audio interface comes with a bundle of UAD plugins.

Sounds wise?


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Aug 2, 2016)

I thought about the Apollo but occurred to me it was nice to still have an interface that I could use across more devices.
The Apollo with UAD option is very popular. I just wasn't sure I could justify the price as it costs twice as much as the ID22.

If you want to go down the UAD route then Apollo is the way forward. Get the Duo over the solo without doubt as the plugins will eat up space on the Apollo


----------



## Baron Greuner (Aug 2, 2016)

The Apollo Twin TB has been discussed here many times. I use one myself, because the sound quality is fantastic and I like using UAD plugins. Very difficult to beat in terms of compactness, sound, plugins and so on. I had an Apogee Ensemble Mk1 before the Apollo and the latter kills the Ensemble stone dead imo. I could have got another Ensemble with TB, but the based on cost versus quality and inputs (don't need them) there was no contest.


----------



## reset85 (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks Kaufmanmoon and Baron Greuner!
So it seems definitely that a Twin Duo TB is a wise choice  I was able to find one (second hand) for 650€ more or less.

Too bad for the thread title that now does not make any sense!


----------



## N.Caffrey (Aug 2, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> The Apollo Twin TB has been discussed here many times. I use one myself, because the sound quality is fantastic and I like using UAD plugins. Very difficult to beat in terms of compactness, sound, plugins and so on. I had an Apogee Ensemble Mk1 before the Apollo and the latter kills the Ensemble stone dead imo. I could have got another Ensemble with TB, but the based on cost versus quality and inputs (don't need them) there was no contest.


When you talk about the sound quality are you also referring to virtual instrument or the sound coming out of the speakers change because of the quality of the audio interface? I don't understand the importance of having a very good one if you work mainly with samples. Could you explain to me the importance of having a good one like this one? I always read your comments carefully. Thank you


----------



## Baron Greuner (Aug 2, 2016)

The converters in the Apogees are regarded as very good, and they probably are, but the sound coming from the monitors is better IMO with the Apollo. The other reason is just the UAD plugins. Just as an example this evening on a track I plugged the Strat directly into the Apollo and using the consol added plugs like the Marshall Bluesbreaker, a reverb, delay and a Fairchild 670 comp without any latency. Very simple stuff.
For things like for instance Spitfire's Sable strings, I use UAD plugs like Oxide Tape and say for instance an SSL 1073 channel strip through Logic. Again just simple stuff but what a difference to the sound it can make. Everyone has different ways of working though and mine is just one way.
You could just as easily use any other plugin from other companies and they will be as good probably. I don't just use UAD plugins.


----------



## 5Lives (Aug 2, 2016)

I moved from a Quartet to an Apollo Twin. Very happy with it. I like Apollo because I can apply no-latency real-time effects to the signal chain if need be (like reverb when recording a vocalist). I also never need more than 2 simultaneous inputs. Having said that, if you aren't invested in UAD plugins (as I was / am), there are other options out there that are comparable for less. Native plugins can pretty much cover most if not all of the UAD stuff these days.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Aug 3, 2016)

5Lives said:


> I moved from a Quartet to an Apollo Twin. Very happy with it. I like Apollo because I can apply no-latency real-time effects to the signal chain if need be (like reverb when recording a vocalist). I also never need more than 2 simultaneous inputs. Having said that, if you aren't invested in UAD plugins (as I was / am), there are other options out there that are comparable for less. Native plugins can pretty much cover most if not all of the UAD stuff these days.



could you tell me this options? thank you for your help


----------



## 5Lives (Aug 3, 2016)

N.Caffrey said:


> could you tell me this options? thank you for your help



Look at the RME Babyface Pro or UCX.


----------

